# england trip pics- community, ruins and weapons(new stuff!)



## alsih2o (Feb 28, 2003)

well, here are some trip pics, hope fully a few every once in a while till i eat up all the space here 

 from left to right- inconsequenti-AL, liquide, me and morrus.


----------



## alsih2o (Feb 28, 2003)

tallarn, randomling, me


----------



## alsih2o (Feb 28, 2003)

morrus and the gnome!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2003)

I love Morrus and the gnome, a very intersting expression on his face   

Great pics Clay!!


----------



## alsih2o (Feb 28, 2003)

a real, old-timey crossbow! way cool. circa 1550, the stock is inlaid with ivory and bears hunting scenes


----------



## alsih2o (Feb 28, 2003)

a restaurant for all of us...


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 1, 2003)

in england, absoluitely everything is backlit and hard to photograph, none-the-less, here is a dragon/dog from kew gardens-


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 1, 2003)

this was out in salisbury area, attepting to see the white chalk horses we went thru an area controlled by the military and i had to get a pic of this one- "caution: tank crossing"


----------



## Krug (Mar 1, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *morrus and the gnome! *




The gnome got him!

Ever thought of sending the gnome around the world and having him photographed at various locations or EN World members?


----------



## Eridanis (Mar 1, 2003)

Woo-hoo! Pictures! (morrus has gotten a short haircut since GenCon, I see!)

Awaiting the promised castle pics...

Welcome back!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 2, 2003)

Love the pictures! Has Crothian seen them yet?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 2, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Love the pictures! Has Crothian seen them yet?  *




Maybe.....


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 3, 2003)

here is stonehenge right as it "opens" we were the first folks thru the gate and i got some pics i love


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 3, 2003)

Wow!  That's amazing!


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 3, 2003)

the faoundation of this cathedral is all that remains...from this slightly eleveated view you can make out the cross shape much better than when they are standing


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 4, 2003)

I have been in England for 6 months now and have yet to take a picture... These pics remind me that perhaps I should buy a camera before I go back to my fatherland the 29th of June.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 4, 2003)

i loved this plaque and took a picture, this is a game scenario if i have ever seen one 

 the town erected it, it says in the bottom part:

 "on thursday, the 25th of january 1753 ruth pierce of potterne in this county agreed with three other women to buy a sack of wheat in the market each paying her due portion toward the same: one of these women in the collecting the several quotas of money, discovered a deficiency and demanded of ruth pierce the sum which was wanting to make good the amount: ruth pierce protested that she had paid her share and she wished she might drop down dead if she had not. she rashly repeated this awful wish, when to the consternation and terror of the surrounding multitude she instantly fell down and expired, having the money concealed in her hand"

 heavy stuff


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 4, 2003)

ferns from kew gardens:


----------



## Sialia (Mar 4, 2003)

more!  more!


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 4, 2003)

posted elsewhere...me and stonehenge..cause you cannot have to many pics of stonehenge


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 10, 2003)

at the top- hampton court place, upon arrival...here henry woudl spend his time with his favorites, and avoid the rest as best he could

 at the bottom- hampton court palace as we left 2 hours later. less than 2 inches of snow, but it evidently doesn't snow in london too often. people were stuck on one highway for 20 hours!

 they had the military out running them food and portable toilet trucks.

 if you ever get near it, try this awesome experience, the kitchen is bigger than my house


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 10, 2003)

whoops, here is the pic


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 10, 2003)

top- the orcs nest, the famous london game shop. they have it, it is in a cool building with cool industrial features and they are as rude as they can be. i bought a t-shirt anyway because their logo is so cool, just the center orc on a black tshirt, doesn't even say orcs nest on it.

 bottom, city hall seen thru the outer wall of the tower of london. i wish this one had come out better, as the juxtaposition of the 2 was great


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 10, 2003)

top- proof of the dire elk. this thing was MIGHTY impressive to this tiny deer hunter

 bottom- a chuihuly glass sculpture, wrapped for cleaning and moving. i love this image, chihuly meets christo meets cthulu.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 10, 2003)

That glass sculpture is wicked cool!!!


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 10, 2003)

my wife at breakfast in the basement of the jolly st ermin, our hotel. black pudding, haggis, sauteed mushrooms, pork and leek sausages, tomatoes, scrambled eggs, bacon, baked beans, and tea.

 boy do they look at you funny when you ask for ice and pour your tea over it  everyone at the st. ermin was great, but we were concerned for a while. when we arrived there was a police riot van outside.... this seemed unusual for a 4 star hotel but we proceeded in without seeing anything unusual going on. the next day there are 2 riot vans and 2 police cars, but still no ruckus to be seen.

 by the third day there were 3 riot vans and 8 police cars.

 we went a different direction out of the hotel that day and it turns out new scotland yard was right around the corner and we hadn't noticed  turns out they were just using the parking


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 10, 2003)

Good pics!  I hadn't seen any of Russ with his hair short ...


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 10, 2003)

here some form the tower of london.

 top- me with some guys armor, the guy was 6 foot 9 inches tall, he musta been one scary sob in all that metal.

 bottom right- give up, they have more guns than you do. i asked how the guns would have been kept in the era, and they said just like this. these weren't the ones you used, these were the fully functional ones you draped everywhere just to show what an arsenal you had...it was insane!

 bottom left- one of the executioners blocks used in the tower of london, and the matching axe


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 10, 2003)

more tower pics-

 top- a guard with, i beliveve a certain gnome, right there on the window sill!

middle- the wife unit and i across fromthe "tower" 

 bottom- 1 of a group of polearms i tried to get pics of. the museum lighting made it very hard.


----------



## Airwolf (Mar 10, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I love Morrus and the gnome, a very intersting expression on his face
> 
> Great pics Clay!!   *




Which one, the gnome or Morrus?


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 11, 2003)

the next 2 are one of the white horses of uffington.

 3-8 inches under the topsoil in this are is chalk. the primitve folk in this area carved up enough soil to reveal the chalk in patterns they liked, usually horses.

 the english maintain thm very well, and occasionally rebuild one, and even did a new one for part of the millenial celebration


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 11, 2003)

her si one with my gaming buddy of 16 years, jams, for scale, sorta


----------



## diaglo (Mar 11, 2003)

i've got the same pic somewhere. but sans your gaming buddy.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey, Mark, why don't you start a pphoto gallery:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 12, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Hey, Mark, why don't you start a pphoto gallery:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php *




 i will indeed 

 edit: wow, i couldn't even figure out how to start!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 12, 2003)

You need to register for the main site, then go to the page I ust linked to.  Ensure that you're logged in (that's important).

Then click on "New Nested Album" (you'll only be able to see that while logged in).   

You'll then find yourself on a new, blank photo album page.  First thing you need to fo is select "Properties" to give the album a title etc.

After that, just use the "add photos" link.  You can either upload them from your hard drive or enter the URL of photos elsewhere on the web (e.g. in this thread).  

You can do other things, like give the album a description, put captions under each photo, that sort of thing.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks, that cleared up everything 

 i have started the process and they can be found here- http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------

